# DC's Space Loonz



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
Messing around, short comic series. Hope you enjoy and can read it properly.









The Dread in Panel #2 should really be looking to the side.
-Dusty


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

:laugh:

Love it mate.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Haha, good work Dusty! Other than the Marines being skinny, it is good  Have some rep!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers fellas, glad you like. Will make improvements as time goes by. 
Anyhoo, thought I'd throw these in here. It's been taking me ages compiling them. Most are really old drawings, but what the heck. Part 2 to Space Loonz is being done but I might restart it.

















-Dusty


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I prefer the fluffy kitty of the Thousand Sons


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's another couple of pages.
C&C on the Logo designs please.
















-Dusty


----------

